# have stump grinder, will travel



## Totally Stumped (Apr 4, 2005)

Anybody need the services of a good stump grinder? I'm a one-man show with a Rayco RG1631 and a smaller handlebar machine so I'm set up for the residential stuff. The 1631 will tackle the occasional monster stump. Fully insured but I'd have to rework the policy if I moved out of Texas. 
Work is OK here, could be better. Actually, I'd like to go where the scenery is a little better-Texas Hill Country, Colorado, N. New Mex, etc. Would prefer to speak/hear English on a jobsite but not mandatory.
Check out my website: www.totallystumpedgrinding.com


----------



## Dadatwins (Apr 9, 2005)

How is your 1631 working? I have 1625a that I am thinking of trading up to the 1631 for a little more power. I am not sure of the duability of the Briggs motor vs. my current Kohler engine. Any other opinions or users of the Briggs 31 hp engine out there? Thanks.


----------



## Totally Stumped (Apr 9, 2005)

Don't know about durability...yet. These gas engines take a beating (full rpm, stall, back to full rpm, lugging, etc.) so we will see how well it holds up this year. Replacement on the engine is around $1600+.
Honestly, for residential grinding, I wish I had an RG50 or super 50-same size as mine but a lot more power. There are some deals out there on used RG50's if you can pay cash or secure financing on an older piece of equipment. 
I don't think the jump from a 1625 Super Jr. or Vermeer SC252 to an RG1631 is big enough to merit the extra $$$. Go for the RG50 and you have a little beast with a long lasting diesel spinning that wheel.
Rumor has it an RG90 will hit the streets in June-90hp, 35" wide, $45k. When this RG90 comes out, I expect the RG85 to drop like a rock in value so there might be some deals there. I'm going to end up with a used RG85, a 3/4 ton diesel Ford with a transfer tank in the bed to feed the beast, gooseneck trailer, etc. and get out of the residential grinding.
The RG1631 is just a stepping stone for me but I will keep the board posted on durability issues as the hour meter turns and I will post it in the equipment forum when I go to sell it.
Now I need someone on this forum to ask me why I stall or lug my grinder because they NEVER do...


----------



## Dadatwins (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks for info, looking at a few used RG -50 and like the machine but price still hurdle for me as part-time operator right now. Maybe next year as biz and finance grow. Had a 1620 with 20hp kohler first and moved up to 1625 with the 25hp last year and the extra hp sped things up, figured the 31hp would be better still and I can buy it outright without financing. Hate the thought of that monthly payment. Now I am just unsure as to dependability of the briggs motor in this application. The Kohler in my opinion is tried and true, wish they had a similiar engine, the decision would be made already.


----------

